# whats so good about a 95' 200sx se-r?



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

well i think im gonna be selling the maxima and i want something a little more different. i read up a little on the 95-97 200sx se-rs and found that they came with LSD, which is a big plus for me....

what else about this car makes it good? how fast can i get it with just bolt-ons and no FI? as fast as my max? i dont know if i can handle having anything much slower...on the other hand it seems you can make the se-r handle really well.

i found a 95' 200sx se-r with 68k for $4,400 does this seem like a good deal?

i just want some more input since i no nothing about this car...


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

with only 68k on the clock, and guessin it looks to be in good shape (body , paint, interior, wheels etc. ) hell ya its a good deal !!!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the se-r's (b13 and b14's) came with the sr20de. it has been proven to be an very stout engine, especially when turbo'd. its not that hard to make them fast since their is a lot of aftermarket support for that engine.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

not that i want youto keep the maxima and not go with the sentra.. or 200sx.. but.. KEEP THE MAX.. use that money to get the supercharger kit they have for it!>. now if you are tired of the same car.. then nevermind.. and get the ser.. i didnt know that the ser had the limited slip dif. is this true guys???? my sentra is the 99 i love 4 doors.. no more getting out to let buddies in.. if you want a 4 door.. which not many do.. then get the 99 SE.. it came with the sr20 that is adored by many on here.. and can be turbo, NA, what ever.,,,... basic bolt ons.. well.. maybe get 150-160 out of the sr20 now.. thats not at the wheels.. with add. bolt ons.. such as cat back... cams.. cam gears.. remap the fuel bigger injectors.. well.. you could get a pretty good number.. but the ser with LSD.. i didnt know that.. i do know that sometime between then and 99 the VVT was added to the ga16..


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *not that i want youto keep the maxima and not go with the sentra.. or 200sx.. but.. KEEP THE MAX.. use that money to get the supercharger kit they have for it!>. now if you are tired of the same car.. then nevermind.. and get the ser.. i didnt know that the ser had the limited slip dif. is this true guys???? my sentra is the 99 i love 4 doors.. no more getting out to let buddies in.. if you want a 4 door.. which not many do.. then get the 99 SE.. it came with the sr20 that is adored by many on here.. and can be turbo, NA, what ever.,,,... basic bolt ons.. well.. maybe get 150-160 out of the sr20 now.. thats not at the wheels.. with add. bolt ons.. such as cat back... cams.. cam gears.. remap the fuel bigger injectors.. well.. you could get a pretty good number.. but the ser with LSD.. i didnt know that.. i do know that sometime between then and 99 the VVT was added to the ga16.. *


 no thanks. stillen wants $3500 to $3900 for that piece of shlt. i love my maxima i just dont know how much longer im going to keep it.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the 95 is also better than the later models bc it has less emissions equipment. i think i read on se-r.net that the 97 or 98 model year came w/different cam grinds and more emissions stuff which limits power....also the last year the se-r came w/lsd was 96 iirc.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

yes the se-r came with lsd and i love it. with a cai/exhaust/headers/91 se-r cam u should be able to pull low 15's to high 14's.
i've ran a best of 15.6 with a cai/91 intake cam/exhaust and damn 17" wheels. i know i could lower my time if i had smaller wheels, new clutch (coz it was slipping already at the time), and headers. 


Ben


----------

